# some current mice



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Some photos of a few of my current mice. Some I quite like the look of. Others are still needing a bit more work.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

So pretty! Really like the second and last one.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

2 1/2 week olds


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

a few photos in the sun


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

continued


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

shiny


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

.


----------

